# Gesicherter Zugang zu Wikileaks



## Newsfeed (21 Januar 2011)

Unter dem einheitlichen Domainnamen Wikileaks.de stellen Freiwillige bereits fast 200 WikiLeaks-Spiegelserver zur Verfügung. Der Einsatz von DNSSEC soll gewährleisten, dass Anwender nur authentische Inhalte zu Gesicht bekommen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

